# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Θερμαντικά >  Οδηγός επισκευής ηλεκτρικής θερμάστρας

## p.gabr

Οδηγός επισκευής ηλεκτρικής θερμάστρας



*Δεν με φοβίσανε σεισμοί
**βροντές και ανεμοβρόχια 
** όσο με τρόμαξες εσυ
**  καταραμένη φτώχεια* 


  Η θερμάστρας ανάγκης της πεθεράς μου αν και δεν είχε είχε κλείσει χρόνο, μια -μια οι αντιστάσεις παρέδωσαν το πνεύμα τους ,την άνοιξα και άρχισα το μαστοριλικι

Με έκπληξη διαπίστωσα την δυσκολία να βγει η λάμπα και αφού την έσπασα κατάλαβα το κόλπο 
  πρέπει να σηκωθούν τα επάνω λαμάκια ώστε να συρθεί προς τα επάνω

IMAG0531.jpg

  Τα φαστόν φυσικά δεν ήταν και ανοξείδωτο και να επισημάνω για τους νέους ότι υπάρχει δυσκολία αφαίρεσης εάν πρώτα δεν πατήσει η ασφάλεια

attachment.jpg


  εσωτερικά  του γυαλιού υπάρχει η σπειροειδής αντίσταση ,που εύκολα αφαιρείται, γιατί δεν υπάρχει καθόλου κόλα ώστε να διασφαλιστεί η στεγανότητα του εσωτερικού, με αποτέλεσμα την σύντομη οξείδωση

IMAG0546.jpg

  απ ότι ρώτησα στα ηλεκτρολογικά υπάρχει η δυνατότητα αλλαγής του σύρματος , γιαυτό προσεκτικά μην σπάσετε το γυαλί


  Εδώ βλέπουμε πως κατάντησε .Αφού πρώτα βραχυκύκλωσαν μια δύο σπείρες το κακό λαμβάνει φαινόμενο χιονοστιβάδας, , μαυρίζουν στην όψη τα μη θερμαινόμενη μέρη ,μικραίνει η αντίσταση, ανεβαίνει το ρεύμα μέχρι να κάνει ( κλικ )

IMAG0538.jpg



Εάν τώρα κατά την λειτουργία εντοπιστούν σκιερά μέρη ,είναι ένδειξη  να ενδιαφερθούμε για αντικατάσταση

IMAG0544.jpg 
Η επάνω αντίσταση δείχνει σημεία βραχυκυκλώματος η κάτω έχει αλλαχθεί και φαίνονται όλες οι σπείρες ομοιόμορφα λαμπιριζουσες

*Προσοχή λοιπόν στην αγορά και στην κάλυψη της εγγύησης και ρωτήστε επίμονα για το τι καλύπτει ,γιατί άλλοι δεν περιλαμβάνουν τις αντιστάσεις*



IMAG0545.jpg

Δεν υπάρχουν στο εμπόριο όλα τα μεγέθη ετοιμοπαράδοτα και πιθανόν να υπάρξει δυσκολία 
  Εμένα με τα χίλια ζόρια μου έδωσε δυο αντιστάσεις ο προμηθευτής

----------

angel_grig (27-11-13), dias0 (26-11-13), leosedf (26-11-13)

----------

